# Missouri City, Sugarland Area



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking for someone to share expenses fishing salt marsh or even fresh water. I have a boat - dependable. I live close to the golf course in Missouri City, dont smoke as I can not take the oder- no offence. Have all equipment and if you are not equiped it is no worry- just pm me. I prefer weekdays but weekends are ok.


----------



## GueroII (Feb 24, 2014)

*Fishing partner*

Hey saw your ad i like offshore more boat don't mind the bay or some freshwater fishing I have the tackle for what ever. I work shift work so not always able to go but if you want to put me down in your list to go fishing. I live in pearland not far from you. Travis cell 409-790-1802


----------

